# Doordash need to get rid off rating system!



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

How about you?


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

How can you tell if they are?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't say they are stealing them, however, they are pushing customers away from tipping by charging a 15% service fee on top of the existing $6.99 delivery fee for non-partner restaurants. If the customer wants to tip you 15%, they will be paying about 30% the cost of their order plus $6.99 (for non-partner restaurants).

I think the service fee is beginning to erode customer confidence in the service as once they see these fees on an order, they will assume it will affect *all* orders. Moving DoorDash from a simple convenience to something they only use rarely - greatly reducing the number of orders over time.

They should just drop non-partner restaurants rather than show these exorbitant costs to the customers.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

andaas said:


> They should just drop non-partner restaurants rather than show these exorbitant costs to the customers.


THIS. Because those non-partner restaurants tend to be a pain in the ass for drivers too. I/E, not red card friendly, attitude from the restaurant workers about not getting a tip, and purposely moving the order at a slow pace to make you late.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Doordash is a ripoff they hike the menu items to make money of the menu ( if item cost $15 they charge $21) then they charge %20 the restaurant from each order then $2 from driver delivery fee !


Actually, menu prices have been set to normal levels recently. DD makes money on partner restaurants through a discount (e.g., DD pays 10% lower than menu pricing); and from non-partner restaurants with the service fee (15% charged on top of final food cost).

Check the app menus, you should find they are no longer doing the extreme markups, in some cases, DD prices are LOWER (before service fees), because they don't update menus frequently enough.

Here's an example, for Olive Garden (non-partner restaurant):

Chicken & Shrimp Carbonera; $17.79 in DD app; $17.99 via Olive Garden online ordering (for same location).

Granted, after the 15% service fee, the dish costs $20.46... but the app shows closer to the menu price to the customer.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

andaas said:


> Actually, menu prices have been set to normal levels recently. DD makes money on partner restaurants through a discount (e.g., DD pays 10% lower than menu pricing); and from non-partner restaurants with the service fee (15% charged on top of final food cost).
> 
> Check the app menus, you should find they are no longer doing the extreme markups, in some cases, DD prices are LOWER (before service fees), because they don't update menus frequently enough.
> 
> ...


I think Doordash is good company ! But they still have some issues to work on like rating the driver low when restaurant miss up the order or the customer is racist !


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

My rating took a hit last night because of a storm in the area and lack of drivers, so I was literally getting as many orders to locations as quickly as possible given the road conditions and the 5 order pings at a time I was getting on my phone. But ugh. You can't please everyone no matter how hard you work at it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ITminion said:


> My rating took a hit last night because of a storm in the area and lack of drivers, so I was literally getting as many orders to locations as quickly as possible given the road conditions and the 5 order pings at a time I was getting on my phone. But ugh. You can't please everyone no matter how hard you work at it.


I refuse to overload myself with orders. The most orders I've had at once is 4 (also during a storm), and I ended up declining arguably the most profitable of the group because there was no chance I would be able to service it within a reasonable window (it was the last order received; and I had already picked up the first 3 orders and was in process of delivering - but the final delivery was 6+ miles away).

Just be honest with what you can/can't provide good service for when accepting orders. If accepting an order that you know will be 30+ minutes late... you *know* that will get a bad rating - why take it on? Another driver should realistically be able to pick it up.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

andaas said:


> I refuse to overload myself with orders. The most orders I've had at once is 4 (also during a storm), and I ended up declining arguably the most profitable of the group because there was no chance I would be able to service it within a reasonable window (it was the last order received; and I had already picked up the first 3 orders and was in process of delivering - but the final delivery was 6+ miles away).
> 
> Just be honest with what you can/can't provide good service for when accepting orders. If accepting an order that you know will be 30+ minutes late... you *know* that will get a bad rating - why take it on? Another driver should realistically be able to pick it up.


True that. The most I had at any one time were 3, but I kept getting requests to go out of the service area into another one(it was that bad). I declined those ones of course. 
None of my orders were actually late last night, miraculously. But I still took a hit. I was literally calling every customer giving them ETA's every step of the way. *sigh* ..... It is what it is.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ITminion said:


> True that. The most I had at any one time were 3, but I kept getting requests to go out of the service area into another one(it was that bad). I declined those ones of course.
> None of my orders were actually late last night, miraculously. But I still took a hit. I was literally calling every customer giving them ETA's every step of the way. *sigh* ..... It is what it is.


I've been there, though as crazy as it gets, it's kind of fun trying to get out of the weeds, lol. Hope your earnings outweighed the lower ratings!


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

andaas said:


> I've been there, though as crazy as it gets, it's kind of fun trying to get out of the weeds, lol. Hope your earnings outweighed the lower ratings!


My rating got hit tonight I m 4.4 now for no reason,cause of those white trash that hate minorities Monday I will file a suit I think this racism ! I will seek $5 million damage!
*Getting Legal Help*
As you can see, it can be a challenge to prove race discrimination. A lawyer can help you figure out what evidence might exist to prove your claims and how you can get it. Lawyers also have a number of legal tools they can use to gather evidence in a lawsuit. Along the way, a lawyer can help you explore settlement options with your former employer. If that doesn't work, the lawyer can ultimately present your claims and argue your case in court


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> My rating got hit tonight I m 4.4 now for no reason,cause of those white trash that hate minorities Monday I will file a suit I think this racism ! I will seek $5 million damage!


Some people rate fairly. Some people rate just to be dicks. 
I'm 8 months pregnant and it's not like I expect sympathy ratings or tips when these people see me waddling up to their door, hahahaha. 
Good luck with that lawsuit.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

ITminion said:


> Some people rate fairly. Some people rate just to be dicks.
> I'm 8 months pregnant and it's not like I expect sympathy ratings or tips when these people see me waddling up to their door, hahahaha.
> Good luck with that lawsuit.


I'd give you one star


----------

